# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Mac OS  >  Несовместимое с «Барсом» ПО: черный список Apple

## SDA

Долгий и напряженный день начала продаж OS X Snow Leopard заканчиваться не собирается — на протяжении 28 августа Apple успела основательно обновить собственную справочную базу, пополнив помимо всего прочего Knowledge Base документом за номером HT3258, внутри которого притаился список программ, несовместимых с системой 10.6:

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3258

Несовместимое с «Барсом» ПО по версии Apple делится на две группы: программы, на которые накладываются ограничения в процессе установки и миграции (этот крамольный софт складируется в корневом каталоге Incompatible Software) и приложения, запуск которых блокируется самой системой по причине задокументированной несовместимости.

В группе номер раз отметились антивирусные пакеты от Norton и McAffee, Parallels Desktop версии 2.5 и ниже, а также сильно нашумевший во время дебюта Application Enhancer от Unsanity — с новой системой несовместимы старые версии вплоть до 2.0.1 включительно.

В группу номер два угодил еще один пакет виртуализации — Parallels Desktop 3.0, а также кое-какие релизы самой Apple вроде Keynote 2.0.2 и Aperture 2.1.1.

deepapple.com

P.S. .....В группе номер раз отметились антивирусные пакеты от Norton и McAffee.....логично, что там делать антивирусным программам при наличии штатного антивирусного сканера  :Smiley:  Кстати как там поживает разрекламированный Dr.Web для Mac OS X http://news.drweb.com/show/?i=433&c=5 ? 
В общем Apple "обломала" всех антивирусных вендоров  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Fileas

Подколола Apple своих поклонников

----------

